# I think I'm going with Finnsheep:)



## RockyToggRanch (May 2, 2011)

I have the opportunity to put a deposit on a brown ram lamb. I really want a brown fleece in my flock. They want $500. for him....because brown is rare? Is this a fair price?

I'll also be choosing some ewe lambs to come with him. I only want 3-4 sheep. 

I have toggenburg goats now...no sheep. But really want to learn to spin and weave 

What are the negatives about owning sheep?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 3, 2011)

It's tough to spend that much on a ram lamb when I find it difficult to get $130. for a registered Togg buckling these days.

Then, you see mixed breed lambs on CL for $20. ???

I want a pure line and want healthy animals. Is this a typical price for a lamb?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 3, 2011)

If you want pure bred stock and it's a rare breed, you just have to bite the bullet and pay the price.  Even if that means you won't get your money back out of the first lamb you sell.  He is half of your flock so it's probably worth it, but I have no idea of how much they sell for.


----------



## pairadice (May 9, 2011)

$500 seems rather high to me.  Brown fleece can also be had in Romeldale, Corriedale, Merino, Shetland, Icelandic, and others.  Brown is uncommon in Finns but not so much as to warrant that price IMO.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 9, 2011)

It looks like it'll cost me $1600. for 2 ewes and a ram..all lambs.
I'm hesitating here.


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 9, 2011)

That is a lot--maybe you should think about it more....
 I'm going to be paying $350 for two Katahdin/Dorper ewe lambs but that was the best I could do around here. The purebred Katahdins were $250 each more than I can afford. If they were cheaper I'd get a few more ewes.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 9, 2011)

These are registered and from a great breeder. I'm not interested in showing or anything, so does that matter to me?.....hmmmm


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2011)

So you just want sheep for wool for spinning/weaving?  Have you seen the actual fleeces from these particular sheep?  If you want good wool, make sure to check out each sheep's fleece before you buy. Some individual wool breeds have bad fleeces. That's a lot of money the breeder is asking, so they better be some really nice sheep with really nice fleeces!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 10, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> These are registered and from a great breeder. I'm not interested in showing or anything, so does that matter to me?.....hmmmm


For your own use, registration and from a great breeder probably does not matter.  However...if that is the going price in your area for those sheep, having registration papers will mean that you should be able to sell your excess animals for more money too.  Since you are not a recognized "great breeder" you may not get the same price you are paying, but you will get more than for unregistered animals.


----------



## marliah (Jun 1, 2011)

if you are only after wool maybe look for a better deal? I wanted wool sheep and I ended up with a ram and 3 ewes (one is a lamb) for $400

mine are all shetland crosses.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing you could buy an awful lot of quality wool for that price and skip the trouble of actually keeping sheep, feeding sheep, vetting sheep, etc.  

If you just want an expensive hobby, the price seems about right.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree and decided about 2 weeks ago to cancel my sheep purchase for now. Then my parents brought me a spinning wheel. :/

Now I need to find some wool to play with.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd sell you some of my white, carded mill ends and beautiful spinning wool to play with! I bought them when I was really into spinning. Where are you in NY?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in Oswego county. I drive all over CNY for work. I would love to buy some wool!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 2, 2011)

PM me then. Thanks!


----------

